# Cypripedium montanum in the wild



## majorsm (Jun 5, 2015)

We discovered about 30 plants on a hike in eastern Washington. Absolutely beautiful![










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 6, 2015)

Gorgeous.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice find Ty for sharing. Wish they and western calypso grew around here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2015)

Gorgeous! Another species I'd love to see in the wild. Thanks for the shots.


----------



## majorsm (Jun 10, 2015)

As you know, there's nothing quite like seeing Cyps in their natural habitat! I have been hoping to find these since I was a kid growing up in Montana. I was ecstatic to finally get to see them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

